# Sibelius licenses



## bryla (Nov 6, 2007)

How many computers can you install Sibelius 5 on, and run simultaneously?


----------



## sbkp (Nov 6, 2007)

One.

You can install on two computers, but you're required to agree that they will never be working simultaneously.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 6, 2007)

sbkp @ Tue Nov 06 said:


> One.
> 
> You can install on two computers, but you're required to agree that they will never be working simultaneously.


Actually, that's not entirely true. If one is printing then that's fine, because you don't actually need to be able to save on that one.

D


----------



## Thonex (Nov 6, 2007)

I have it on 2 computers. My laptop and my DAW. However, I have it installed twice on my laptop... once on the Mac partition and once on the Windows partition... I guess my laptop was viewed as only 1 machine even though I have it on both Mac and XP partitions. So technically I installed it 3 times.

T


----------



## bryla (Nov 7, 2007)

Okay thanks guys!

I only want it installed on my desktop and laptop, and it seems that this can be done


----------

